# xorg-macros - 1.2 vs 1.4



## mix_room (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there a reason why devel/xorg-macros is only at version 1.2 and not at 1.4?

I think I got the new version, available under git://git.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/util/macros to compile properly.


----------



## adamk (Apr 23, 2010)

It will probably be updated in ports when the rest of Xorg is updated.

Adam


----------

